# Dubai immigration iris/eye test



## travelista (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I have two nationalities, Tanzanian and Kenyan, i usually enter Dubai for visa with Tanzanian passport, i visit dubai for family purposes as my parents and all my siblings live there with residences. However this time i decided i will go to Dubai with Kenyan passport because the job i applied prefers Kenyan workers. 

The only thing i'm currently worried about is the IRIS/ or EYE scan in Dubai immigration. 

I was never deported from UAE and i don't have any criminal actions against the country or any other country. However i heard that IRIS scan in Dubai immigration will capture that i entered the country with different passport and that might cause them to not allow me to enter because they will think i'm using a forgery passport.

Even if i try to explain that i'm holding both nationality the problem is that Tanzania doesn't allow dual nationality which might bring another issue 

Questions .

1-Is this whole IRIS scan only for people who were deported from the country and there is nothing to worry about as long as you were not deported? does it only scan our eyes against deported people only ?

2-How can i explain that i'm national of both countries?
3- could they ask me why i'm holding Tanzania passport while Tanzania doesn't allow dual nationality ?


thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I can't imagine the UAE being concerned with Tanzania nationality regulations.
They will however be concerned if you have already entered and have been scanned with one passport and then enter again with a different nationality.
With so many people willing to work in the UAE with straightforward nationality - be careful that your two passports don't make you "too difficult" to employ here.
At the sniff of trouble - you are likely to be rejected by both immigration and a potential employer - both would prefer simple cases.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## jeffgonzales488 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have also a query about iris scan. i went to iris scan before in abu dhabi airport with my colored contact lenses. but nothing happened coz i was able to exit and enter the country again with it.

Now, i am worried because i have a plan to leave the country but without my contact lenses on. will there be a difference in my iris scan if ever? or the scan is not affected by contact lenses?

thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As far as I know, iris scans pick up the unique pattern of the iris - not specifically the colour.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Depending on the lenses they can indeed affect the iris scan, particularly if the coloured part is solid and not a transparent colour. They can change the look and texture of the iris, which is why unless you're wearing clear contacts or glasses, you should remove them for iris scans.


----------



## jeffgonzales488 (Dec 11, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Depending on the lenses they can indeed affect the iris scan, particularly if the coloured part is solid and not a transparent colour. They can change the look and texture of the iris, which is why unless you're wearing clear contacts or glasses, you should remove them for iris scans.


So what if i exit the country i will go through iris scan again? and then they will deport me coz the result will be different? they won't allow me the exit? or this applies only to people that are blacklisted and in watchedlist?

I am getting worried againe..please help!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm sure you'll be fine. If they are the ones with the transparent colour it's ok.

I'm sure it happens all the time. I wouldn't worry about it.

I always use an e-gate card. Gets you round all the jiggery pokery.


----------



## jeffgonzales488 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you so much chocoholic.


----------

